

Google releases list of top 2011 searches - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/google-releases-list-of-top-searches-smes-urged-to-stay-on-top-of-current-events/201112074790.html

======
libraryatnight
"Top Overall Searches: 1\. Facebook 2\. YouTube 3\. Google"

In other words, many people still don't know the difference between the
address bar and search.

